# Conjunctivitis



## Pino (Dec 13, 2010)

Last week my 4 mo. old bun's eyes started turning red with a little bit of watering in one eye so I took her in to be looked at. I walked away with an eye gel (NEO/POLY/BAC) for her conjunctivitis that I have been using twice daily for 5 days. Her eyes are still red but not watery and dont seem to look much different from when I first took her in. The Dr was supposed to call Day 3 to check up on Pino but did not and has not been back in the office since that time. I talked to one of the other Dr's on staff who gave me an oral antibiotic (Trimeth/Sulf .6 ml twice daily 7 days) to use along with the eye gel but she didn't get a look at my rabbit. I was told it might give her diarrhea so was too worried to start the new medicine over the weekend with the office being closed. I've looked online for information about the oral antibiotic but havent found much out. I read that it is rabbit safe but not very effective for the treatment of Snuffles and seems not to be prescribed much anymore. My bun doesn't have nose discharge but she sneezes occasionally and I can hear her breathing sometimes like something is tickling her throat. I wanted to get tested for Snuffles while I was at the office but the Dr. felt it was highly unlikely she had it being that she's a lone indoor rabbit. 
I was wondering if anyone has experience with this medicine and if it seemed to help. I dont want to give her anything that is going to make her feel worse especially if it isnt known to give good results. 

thank you


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

My flemish just had conjunctivitis, he was prescribed an ointment called BNP Neomycin and polymyxin B sulfates and bacitracin ophthalmic ointment (that's what it says on the tube, LOL).

I had to put it in his eyes twice a day until the tube was gone, this took over 2 weeks and I'm still not 100% sure if it's cleared up, he is a REW so it's hard to tell but his eyes still seem to be watering.

After re-reading your post I'm guessing we were prescribed the same thing..

The only thing was my vet said to make sure you use the whole entire tube.


----------



## Pino (Dec 13, 2010)

Thank you. That makes me feel a little better. I was under the impression that it would be cleared up within 5 days. I'm still concerned about the additional antibiotic since I can't find much information about it online. 

If anyone has used it please let me know your thoughts. 

Melanie


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 13, 2010)

trimethoprim sulfa is very commonly prescribed for rabbits, however, it can be hard on the GI tract. You could go ahead and give it , however, get a probiotic like benebac to give in between doses but not at the same time as you give the antibiotic. 
it seems to me that the vets at your clinic are not doing very good follow up ??
Are they rabbit knowledgeable? 

If you are not sure ...I might want to take him to another vet who seems more involved in his care.


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 14, 2010)

I agree that this vet doesn't sound too savvy. Bunnies can get upper respiratory infections (sometimes called snuffles) even when they are not in contact with other rabbits. The antibiotics you have been given are ok but not the most up-to-date choice.


----------



## Pino (Dec 14, 2010)

angieluv, thank you for your reply. I started her on the oral med after reading your response.

I found my Dr listed in the rabbit savvy vets section and when I spoke to the receptionist she assured me the Dr's were very knowledgeable about rabbits. After meeting my Dr. I thought she was a very caring animal person but I do have concerns. 
She talked me out of spaying my bunny even tho I asked wasn't it the right thing to do since I will not be breeding her and would like to have her bonded? I brought this up again at the end of the visit that I had always heard you should spay/neuter and werent there any cons to not fixing her, but she was insistent that female buns dont need it and that the trauma of the anesthesia and surgery were very hard on rabbits. Luckily I researched this further online and after reading about the high cancer rate (85%!), tumors, false pregnancies, bonding issues, etc. I plan to have my bun spayed by 6 mo's. 

There is something else that has me concerned. She wasnt weighed during the visit (which was probably due to how skittish she was) so they asked me to bring her back in and have her weighed for her 2nd prescription. I decided against it because the first visit was so hard on her and it was easy enough for me to just weigh her myself at home. The Dr's assistant seemed very surprised that my bunny weighs 4 lbs. She thought she should have weighed closer to 1 lb. Is 4 lbs abnormal for a 4 mo. old lop? (not sure if Holland or French) She's very active but Im not experienced with rabbits and can't tell if she looks overweight. I am feeding her 2 cups of greens, 1/4-1/2 c. Oxbow pellets and all the timothy she will eat. She has been getting treats when I give her the meds this week but typically I only give 1-2 tbls./wk. We didnt talk about her diet but I got the impression that they thought I was overfeeding her. 

Also, Ive been looking through the Rabbit 101 trying to find out if there are annual check-ups or vaccinations that my bunny needs to get but I dont see anything. Does that mean I only need to take her in when she's sick? 

I appreciate anyone taking the time to read and comment.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 15, 2010)

*Pino wrote: *


> angieluv, thank you for your reply. I started her on the oral med after reading your response.
> 
> I found my Dr listed in the rabbit savvy vets section and when I spoke to the receptionist she assured me the Dr's were very knowledgeable about rabbits. After meeting my Dr. I thought she was a very caring animal person but I do have concerns.
> She talked me out of spaying my bunny even tho I asked wasn't it the right thing to do since I will not be breeding her and would like to have her bonded? I brought this up again at the end of the visit that I had always heard you should spay/neuter and werent there any cons to not fixing her, but she was insistent that female buns dont need it and that the trauma of the anesthesia and surgery were very hard on rabbits. Luckily I researched this further online and after reading about the high cancer rate (85%!), tumors, false pregnancies, bonding issues, etc. I plan to have my bun spayed by 6 mo's.
> ...




ACCCK!!!!!:shock:

Your vet flunked the "rabbit savvy vet" test. You need to find someone else. 

Any vet who tells you that a female rabbit should not be spayed due to anesthesia and risk is a vet that you do not want treating your rabbit. 
A female rabbit should be spayed due to the high incidence of uterine cancer in unspayed females. This is VERY BASIC knowledge. ( as you already read)

4 lbs ishigh for a 4 month holland or mini-lop but not for a french lop 


here is an article that may help you 

http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/vet.html

if you got the vet from our list of vets for your area; I am sorry!!!!

it sounds like you are doing a good job of researching rabbits; keep it up


----------



## magunta (Dec 15, 2010)

need help with puss in rabbits eye


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah, I was going to say, that this one is done as well. Let me look around..

Here is all the Co vets listed:

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11591&forum_id=9

*Paula Bumpers, DVM* (HRS, AEMV)
*Canyon View Animal Hospital*
12482 W. Ken Caryl Road, B-5
*Littleton, CO* 80127
Phone: 303-948-5000
Fax: 303-948-5445 
Email: [email protected] 

Is this who u went to? Also, always ask potential new vets if they "continue theirEducation by going to conventions, etc.".


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 15, 2010)

I would have your bun checked annually just to make sure that she is healthy and there are no health issues. Definitely take your bunny in whenever she is sick, but also do annual check ups as well.

Yes, keep researching, you are doing a fantastic job.

I agree with angieluv, you need to find another vet. Spaying a female rabbit will cut down on uterine cancer and some other diseases as well.

I had my Sweetie spayed and she did fine with the surgery and everything. I think that your vet has issues with fixing rabbits, I don't think that they have done it before.


----------



## Pino (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I missed the Dr's call earlier today and she was in appt when I called back. I left a message that Pino's condition hadn't changed and asked her to call but did not hear from her. I think it would be a little more comforting for me to find someone that is easier to get in touch with so I'm going to start looking again tomorrow. 

AngelnSnuffy The Dr. you mentioned is on my call list. The one I visited is *
VCA Anderson Animal Hospital*
1285 So. Sheridan
*Lakewood, CO* 80232
303-922-1127 

If anyone is in Colorado and happy with their Vet I would be grateful for a referral.


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope Pino gets better soon! Praying for Pino to get better and that you will find a rabbit savvy vet that will help Pino get better 100%


----------

